# Earthquake



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

My first one ever. About 2:00 pm. Epicenter was Chiapas.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

they happen on a regular basis down there. 70% of all earthquakes in Mexico originate from Chiapas. My house is showing a few craks from all these tremors..


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

citlali said:


> they happen on a regular basis down there. 70% of all earthquakes in Mexico originate from Chiapas. My house is showing a few craks from all these tremors..


Mexicali gets hundreds per year. It is on the San Andreas fault.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I think we get more than that but most of them are very small once in a while you really feel them..


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Correction this was number 87 but then the year is not over.. So far this year Mexicali 2 around 1.7 the one in Chiapas was 6.6
However Baja got 767 this year..all over the place. In chiapas they are more centrated on the coast and the 3 picos area..


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Being from Texas I'm more of a hurricane type dude. This is new to me.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

citlali said:


> Correction this was number 87 but then the year is not over.. So far this year Mexicali 2 around 1.7 the one in Chiapas was 6.6


Earthquakes in Mexicali, Baja California, Mexico - Most Recent 


"Mexicali has had: (M1.5 or greater) 
0 earthquakes today 
19 earthquakes in the past 7 days
60 earthquakes in the past month
569 earthquakes in the past year"


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Did you feel it in Cordoba or are you in Chiapas? We went through quite a few in California but I just do not care for them.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

INteresting it is not what the site I ooked at said for Mexicali however for Baja California the number is higher.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Being from Texas I'm more of a hurricane type dude. This is new to me.


You'll get used to them as I did, I'm sure. I've become a bit blasé about them and don't always leave my building when the newly-installed street alarms go off. But if I see the lamps that hang from my living room ceiling go haywire and start swinging wildly back and forth, then I head down 4 flights of stairs on the spiral staircase of my building to the street.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In California they told us to stay inside until it was over. I went through a few in the Marina and they were scarier than on the hills, The last big one we lived on Russian hill and nothing moved in the apartment but the Marina had a lot of damage. You really fill them way more if you are on fill than hills.unless the hill goes down I supposed.
In LA: I was in a large one downdown in a hotel and when the ceiling starte coming down it was pretty scary,,but no one was hurt.
The stairs get difficult to manage when you are iin a strong one .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> The stairs get difficult to manage when you are iin a strong one .


That's true. We had a really strong one in my colonia a few years ago that made the stairs in my building tremble so much that I barely made it to the street. Pretty scary stuff! My building is old and fairly ugly, but since it survived the Big One of 1985, I assume that it will not be falling down any time soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Let´s´s hope that the next big one will not happen for many many years..I remember being in Mexico in 1986 in January . We stayed in the Zona Rosa and the next door hotel had no facade left and the floors and beds and so on were hanging down it was a real sad thing. You would go to an addrss to find it in ruins and so on.. It must have been a total nightmare for the people who were there.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> INteresting it is not what the site I ooked at said for Mexicali however for Baja California the number is higher.


The number of earthquakes is very dependent on what magnitude level is used as a cutoff. 

For example, in Southern California there is:
about 1 earthquake greater than Magnitude 6.5 every year
10 greater than Magnitude 6
50 greater than Magnitude 5
500 greater than Magnitude 4 
etc

The list Alan posted said it was cutting off at Magnitude 1.5. There are lots of earthquakes too small to feel. The smallest magnitude you can feel depends on how close you are to the epicenter, but it starts around Magnitude 3. For anyone that is interested, this is some info on the Chiapas earthquake.

M6.4 - CHIAPAS, MEXICO

Preliminary Earthquake Report
Magnitude 6.4
Date-Time 
17 Dec 2015 19:49:55 UTC
17 Dec 2015 13:49:55 near epicenter
17 Dec 2015 13:49:55 standard time in your timezone
Location 15.892N 93.429W
Depth 96 km
Distances 
11 km (6 mi) ENE of Tres Picos, Mexico
30 km (18 mi) NW of Pijijiapan, Mexico
40 km (24 mi) ESE of Tonala, Mexico
62 km (38 mi) SE of Arriaga, Mexico
342 km (212 mi) WNW of Guatemala City, Guatemala
Location Uncertainty Horizontal: 7.7 km; Vertical 5.8 km
Parameters Nph = 135; Dmin = 216.0 km; Rmss = 1.34 seconds; Gp = 42°
M-type = mwb; Version =
Event ID us 100047zq ***This event supersedes event AT15351050.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Let´s´s hope that the next big one will not happen for many many years..I remember being in Mexico in 1986 in January . We stayed in the Zona Rosa and the next door hotel had no facade left and the floors and beds and so on were hanging down it was a real sad thing. You would go to an addrss to find it in ruins and so on.. It must have been a total nightmare for the people who were there.


I remember returning to Mexico City a few years after the quake and was astonished (and saddened) to see that most of the buildings on Juárez across from the Alameda were still in ruins, including some large hotels and other public buildings. It took many years to rebuild that part of the city.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

citlali said:


> Did you feel it in Cordoba or are you in Chiapas? We went through quite a few in California but I just do not care for them.


Cordoba.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It wasn't small .... 6.6. Heavy damage to a building in Tonala. Is that Guad or another ??

6.6-magnitude earthquake registered in Chiapas


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

On our turn of the century visit to Mexico, DF, we had to level the hotel bed with phone books, as the floor was tilted. The hotel still had no restaurant on the top floor for many years.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Tonalá is a place on the coast not far from Puerto Arista in Chiapas, very far from Jalisco. The earthquakes most of the time come fro
stal area..


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

citlali said:


> Let´s´s hope that the next big one will not happen for many many years..I remember being in Mexico in 1986 in January . We stayed in the Zona Rosa and the next door hotel had no facade left and the floors and beds and so on were hanging down it was a real sad thing. You would go to an addrss to find it in ruins and so on.. It must have been a total nightmare for the people who were there.





Isla Verde said:


> I remember returning to Mexico City a few years after the quake and was astonished (and saddened) to see that most of the buildings on Juárez across from the Alameda were still in ruins, including some large hotels and other public buildings. It took many years to rebuild that part of the city.


My wife & I found ourselves in DF in early January of 1987 - almost a year after the big one... we were amazed at the destruction that was still evident as there were clean-ups going on everywhere still & a lot of debris piles yet to be hauled off. I remember that public phones didn't work with any dependability - forget sending faxes, etc. (this was before emails, internet & cell phones). We walked a lot & almost everywhere we couldn't take a taxi, bus or combi.

In the end we were very fortunate, after many "palancas" to get the permit needed to get married there, then returned to Veracruz to get her stuff & head for the border. Getting across was another nightmare that I was not prepared for - and another story to tell, later. 

An interesting aside: We met some friends in Utah (he from the US, she from Mexico) who tried to get married in Mexico like we did, however it took so long to get the permit from gobernación that he returned NOB & arranged a fiancé visa for her. She & her family came to the states for the wedding, which finally took place after no telling how long since they had started the whole process.

To add insult to injury - the permit from Mexico arrived in the mail exactly on the date of their first wedding anniversary. Yeah, I'll take our 8 day odyssey & the border crossing adventure over what they went through! (Almost 29 years & counting!!)


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A number of badly built hotels on the coast here heavily damaged from the 1995 quake. Even caused a Tsunami in La Manzanilla area.

The Marina area in San Fran was built on fill ..... supposedly remains of the 1906 quake. *Bad idea.* My grandmother was coming back from Santa Rosa in horse-n-buggy and could see San Fran burning from the other side of the bay.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The Marina had quite a few fires on the last one as well and yet the area is more expensive than ever.


----------

